# i always feel full, bloated and sick



## cmesa18

My name is Catalina, I am 13 years old and since last year i have been feeling a lot of gases and bloating.

Sorry if my english is bad, I speak spanish

I always feel full, i wake up full and bloated, and got to sleep full and bloated. I really don't know what to do anymore.

My doctor told me to drink Miralax after breakfast and dinner, but i am not feeling any better. I guess i'd have hope if i could have at least 1 or 2 hours feeling normal but i don't. I also feel pressure on my lower stomach area. My stomach is always bloated but it gets worse after two bites of food or even after drinking water. When i touch my stomach i feel like a mass right under my belly button but i don't know if that's normal or not. My doctor says i have accumulated poop and the process is long. But it really scares me to see all the results i get from google, some saying ovarian cancer etc.. I would like to know if there's someone else feeling the same.

Thanks,


----------



## Kristi12

Hi Catalina!

I started off with IBS when I was 13 so I know how you feel! I didn't really have the bloating when I was younger but lately, that's all I feel. Mine is accompanied by pain from the inability to go to the bathroom. My suggestion to you would be to try taking a Gas-X or two (check the packaging 1st. I'm not sure about the dosage for your age.) I have found that this helps with my gas A LOT! At times when I really feel bloated and gassy, I've actually felt "bubbles" popping in my stomach. That has been my greatest help so far.

I've gone through the usual million tests they run before diagnosing with IBS. Have you noticed if dairy affects you? For the longest time they thought I was lactose intolerant and I followed the diet (mostly) but after testing me (breath test) they concluded I wasn't. I have noticed that taking the Lactaid pills right before eating dairy does help me though! So I may not be lactose intolerant but I have a definite sensitivity to it.

Has your doctor given you any other advice besides take Miralax? Have you had the lactose and/or fructose breath tests done? I suffered for so many years because doctors kept telling me the wrong things and I was misdiagnosed so many times without any actual testing. I had tons of tests done this past year which concluded IBS so now I'm working on straightening this out but cutting out things that give me my flare-ups.

I would definitely keep track of what you are eating and see if any foods (or ingredients, i.e. dairy) are causing these problems.

Best of luck! Feel free to message me if you have any questions.

Kristi


----------



## cmesa18

Hi Kristi! thank you so much for replying!

I am on a dairy free diet, to prevent gases, but really anything affects me, eating an apple or drinking water for example. The feeling of being full is 24/7, even when I haven't ate anything if I try to expand my stomach I hear the gases (lots of them) moving, just like you do! I haven't taken the lactose/fructose test though, but I will. I've read a lot of posts here, some saying ibs occur by attacks, I don't feel pain (luckily) but I don't have attacks of my symptoms, I just have them 24/7 and it has been for more than 6 months, I am starting to get desesperated, but I find hope realizing there are many people like me out there.

My doctor only gave me Miralax for 4 months, but really, I haven't seen any improvements 

I will totally try to get Gas-X! And I am going to keep track of the foods that may be making me feel worse,

thank you again for replying! I hope you too feel better!


----------



## celes

I totally relate to your post, and i understand how truly frustrating it can be. sometimes i feel nauseous too and it's just an awful experience. Know that you're not alone, though! I find that it mostly happens after I eat a really, really huge meal or anything with a lot of fat in it. I don't really experience bloating unless I eat something that's got a lot of fat or sauce or anything spicy in it.


----------



## guttgremlen

Hi I'm new here I have ulcerative colitis & have been battling it since 1999. Absolutely hate that gassy bloated feeling ugh.


----------



## nigeushi

Hi Catalina. I'm a little late to this thread but just wanted to share my experience any maybe some options you can explore.

My primary symptoms are upper abdominal. Bloating and tightness around the stomach, and my doctor has diagnosed me with functional dyspepsia. I also suffer from some constipation but its not too bad. So sounds like you have something similar to me.

I suggest you speak to the doctor about taking some prokinetics, which are designed to help things move along in your stomach and small intestines. The other thing is a herbal medicine from a German manufacturer and its called Iberogast. I've read great stories on people on both the medications I just mentioned. Although it hasn't helped me personally it might benefit you.

Anyway I would love to hear how things have been since your original post.


----------



## Above0924

I'm sorry you have those symptoms. I have very similar. Although, I get a break from the abdominal pressure in the morning. By lunch it starts and gets worst as the day goes on. I'm just starting to try different things, but the strict dieting along with no alcohol is tough to stick to. I definitely am not giving up coffee though!

I swear I got some kind of food poisoning, bug or virus to kick things off, but ever since then my GI system has never felt normal.

If anyone has found anything that reduces the abdominal pressure after eating, I would appreciate the recommendation.


----------

